# Wireless VIP211 for internet



## chucksvstar (Jun 17, 2006)

Hello,Im not sure if this post is in the correct folder. I would like to hook up my VIP622to the internet,through a router.Is this possible? I am using Satellite Internet,for my wireless laptop. I would like to use the programing capabilities of my DVR via the internet.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Hi.. Which receiver do you have? Your subject says "211" but the body text says "622". If you clarify that, I can make sure this thread gets moved to the 622 forum or stays here.

I have my ViP receivers connected to a router, but am not using wireless. Once we know which receiver you have, I'm sure others will chime in on their experiences with using wireless.


----------



## matt314159 (Feb 11, 2009)

I would think a wireless gaming adapter / wireless bridge would work just fine. I haven't tried mine yet but It's what I plan to do. the bridge just basically turns a wireless signal into a hard ethernet jack. I don't think the dish receiver would be able to tell the difference.


----------

